# Dr Barnardos Castle - March 2014



## mockingbird (Mar 10, 2014)

*Mockingbird takes flight down memory lane*

The first time I explored here it was back in 2011, back then explorers called the place dark, disgusting, eerie, it was certainly the worse side to its "twin" Lillesden School down the road, who many explorers preferred, over time of course since Dr Barnardos / Babies Castle had been abandoned it suffered a great deal within a few months, I never saw it in its top clean condition, so I was used to the dark corridors and rooms, the rotting floors, the disgusting walls and whatever other unmentionables that lurked around here, but today I felt like a trip lets see how its handled since I last came here...

*So what is the place like now?*

Disgusting? - _Yes._
Dangerous? - _Certainly is._
Isolated? - _Like being in a cardboard box._
Rotten? - _Probably the worst place I have seen, so far in my urbex travels, but has not changed much!_

Dr Barnardos has never done very well on the forums, I guess with Lillesden overshadowing this place, its understandable, yet I guess it comes down to personal opinion, this place has it all mind you, decay everywhere you look, the upstairs coming downstairs, the downstairs going to a bottomless pit, one room in particular was soaked and flooded, so it even has an inside swimming pool for the unlikely folk who dont take a torch, of course a torch would be recommended as this place is certainly a death trap, a glum shadow of its former self, but one place I have always liked despite the fact you feel very alone while walking around.

I easily spent over an hour inside here before work, the sun was out and I felt like a small adventure, it was rather peaceful and relaxing, despite its sorrowful state but im still surprised its explore worthy, but as I said its personal choice on this place, you either love it or you hate it - hopefully maybe one of my shots you will love, which could cast this once beautiful building another visitor.

Some history below!

The Babies Castle was officially opened on 9th August 1886 this institution was for the reception of babies. In 1908 Babies Castle became a mixed home for children under eight years of age. It was particularly used for babies and young children who, owing to their physical condition, were not suited for boarding out.

On the 21st September 1927 the new extension that had been built was officially opened another outstanding event of that year was the installation of a wireless set which was used for the first time on Christmas Day when the older children listened to the Children's Service.

In 1964 The Babies Castle was listed as a Nursery with 48 places which was a vast reduction from the early days, Babies Castle closed, in 1965. It has now been re-named, appropriately enough, 'Hawkhurst Castle', after the nearby village of the same name and operates as a private nursing home for the elderly, under the direction of Kent County Council. The two houses which formed the original Babies Castle were, at a later date, to become the Matron's House. They were used as administrative offices for the nursing home next door, it offically closed and sold up in 2005 when brought by property developers since then its been on and off sale a fair few times, with no offers yet.


Enjoy!!!




IMGP5320 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5204 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5203 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5238 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP520910021 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5201 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5200 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5197 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5259 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5266 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5256 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5254 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5265 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5260 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5309 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5288 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5283 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5292 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5287 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5223 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

Cheers for looking and getting this far Mockingbird!


----------



## Catmandoo (Mar 10, 2014)

Great stuff. Liking the selfie on the stairs, brilliant!


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 10, 2014)

Excellent work, some atmospheric shots there


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Great set of pics love the stained glass!
Enjoyed your write up too


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks like I missed the beds  great report and photos as normal


----------



## Kezz44 (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks interesting. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 10, 2014)

Brilliant report, I like the look of this place, just a pity it's too far away from me.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 10, 2014)

That is fantastic! Loving your photography, you make it look worth visiting!  
Great stuff mate!


----------



## tank2020 (Mar 10, 2014)

Some excellent pics, you have definately made the place look better than it really is.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone! glad this is going down well as I stated babies castle reports dont do to well, im also rather chuffed that ive made this place look appealing to some of you, that was not my intention but I shall take it


----------



## NakedEye (Mar 10, 2014)

Loved this. . Such an eerie looking place (forgive the daily mail terminology) you've certainly sold it to me with your excellent shots. Lots of decay amongs belongings great report mb


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 10, 2014)

Looking a bit grim but you got some great images.


----------



## hellewell58 (Mar 10, 2014)

well done ,,great pics, write ups great,, thank u ,,


----------



## LittleOz (Mar 10, 2014)

Great work in that your shots make the place look so good, whereas it really isn't - the exterior promises so much but the inside is just nasty.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 10, 2014)

Cheers everyone! you can indeed polish a turd


----------



## Mardy Bum (Mar 13, 2014)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 15, 2014)

cheers mardy, see you had a post of babies, didnt you venture inside? its not all that unstable


----------



## Partypebbles (Mar 15, 2014)

The peeling paint/fire reel shot is awesome.


----------



## billygroat (May 19, 2014)

Well you certainly set the scene... Almost felt I was with you!

Super!


----------



## Onmyown (May 19, 2014)

There's some nice shots there mate, grand effort


----------



## J_a_t_33 (May 20, 2014)

Awesome shots mate


----------



## Onmyown (May 20, 2014)

Great shots fella, I could spend a few hours there


----------

